# 5,000 Round milestone............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I stumbled across this three-screw .357 Blackhawk about three years ago, answering an ad in the paper. The gun was in fair condition and had the safety conversion installed, with no original parts. I rounded up the needed parts, bought an Old Army steel grip frame, and sent the gun off to Dave Clements for conversion to .44 Special. Doug Turnbull did the case hardening/coloring, and stocks are walnut from Cary Chapman.










I've worked up a few good loads, and Saturday's outing put the gun past the 5,000 round milestone.

Bob Wright


----------



## IntegraGSR (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful! Now get a start on the next 5000! :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That sure is a beauty you got there Bob. I sure would like to give her a test drive. Bet you have had a lot of pleasure out of that .44 I know I would. Good luck with it. :smt033


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Beautiful!*

Great Gun!

Great Caliber!

I, too, would like to give it a test drive!

Congratulations!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

IntegraGSR said:


> Beautiful! Now get a start on the next 5000! :smt082


Workin' on it.

Bob Wright


----------

